# How Small is Two Small?



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

*How Small is Too Small?*

Currently I have a 10 gallon FW tank (brand new) with a heater, power filter (type that hangs on the edge of the tank with a blue media and activated carbon cartridge filter and "bio wheel") and an air stone. My plans are to get a 40-60 gallon tank and transport the FW guys to this tank so I can start a nice planted aquarium. 

My question is can I start a SW system in a 10 gallon tank or is it really too small? Im new to fish keeping but have really fallen in love with it and need a hobby while Im home. (Work for 28 days straight and then home for 28 days straight) Would I be able to start a small reef system in the 10 gallon tank with a few fish, live rocks, coral, and some inverts? Would rather start small and see if I can manage it before investing in something bigger.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With a schedule like that I wouldn't attempt it in a small tank as it can go bad real fast while you are home let alone being gone for 28 days.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Really so a larger tank is more manageable? Investing in a tank/system really isnt an issue, but no one likes throwing money down the drain obviously. The tank obviously wouldnt be completely unattended in my absence as I live in a two family home (for now) with my mom.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## USMM (Oct 15, 2013)

Thats a little more comforting, haha. Id love to get started on that once I get my bigger tank for the FW guys. Ill be sure to do my research and post back up again!


----------

